

Preview of Mint.com Redesign - gk1
http://i.imgur.com/xN0QGNF.jpg

======
magentaplacenta
Love the full screen background image. Very innovative, you just don't see
that very much nowadays. I don't even mind the extra bandwidth it takes as
it's very useful, though not as much as the carousel.

------
ssiddharth
Remove the, dare I say needless, background and watch the design fall flat on
its face.

But considering the padding issues on the darn CTA button, I'm inclined to
believe this is just a fan's mockup. I hope so, at least.

~~~
gk1
> I'm inclined to believe this is just a fan's mockup

No, this is what I see when I go to Mint.com. I think I may have mistakenly
been shown some incomplete page, or part of some half-assed A/B test, and now
it's in my cookie.

Try this: [https://www.mint.com/t/fy14018c/](https://www.mint.com/t/fy14018c/)

------
freeosin
kinda looks a tad oldschool...

~~~
ebahnx
Yeah. This kind of looks mid-to-late 2000s. As long as the product continues
to work, whatever.

